# L. Minor (Ground mantis)



## yen_saw (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## robo mantis (Apr 25, 2007)

yeah mine died


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 25, 2007)

Does ground mantis imply that this kind of mantis prefer to be on the ground rather than hanging?


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 25, 2007)

they ain't good climbers and they are always on ground.


----------

